# Show Own Posts?



## Sherminator

___


----------



## Mike Lang

Add this to your bookmarks... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=623657


----------



## David Bott

Actually that will not work for that search ID will auto purge.

This is the one to bookmark for his account...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=finduser&userid=90139


----------



## mick66

Sherminator said:


> Thanks, but it would still by nice to have an on-site link which could search for the posts of the user in question, like most boards that I frequent.


Such as in the User CP.


----------



## jsharper

Sherminator said:


> Thanks, but it would still by nice to have an on-site link which could search for the posts of the user in question, like most boards that I frequent.


Do you mean like where you click on someone's username in a post, and then in the pop-up menu click "Find more posts by ____" ?


----------



## ccwf

We could ask Radnor to add this to the TCF browser extension.


----------



## Fofer

ccwf said:


> We could ask Radnor to add this to the TCF browser extension.


So everyone could quickly search for Sherminator's posts?  (Everyone's URL would need to be different.)

A site-side shortcut in QuickLinks or UserCP would be ideal.


----------



## mick66

Because we know about that and assume everyone else does too, but still want a one (or two) click solution to find all posts from our own accounts because sub'ing to a thread isn't the same as finding our specific posts.


----------



## JimSpence

jsharper said:


> Do you mean like where you click on someone's username in a post, and then in the pop-up menu click "Find more posts by ____" ?


So this suggestion isn't good enough? Two clicks and you're there.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> Actually that will not work for that search ID will auto purge.
> 
> This is the one to bookmark for his account...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=finduser&userid=90139





jsharper said:


> Do you mean like where you click on someone's username in a post, and then in the pop-up menu click "Find more posts by ____" ?


It's worth mentioning, the first solution above maxxes out at 500 search results. The second gives you 1000.


----------

